# New Designer Breed? Fuzzy Walrus??



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

So....I was looking at my facebook page and saw a friend post this:

"Her name is Chloe and she's 9 weeks old. She's called a Fuzzy Walrus (cocker & sharpei). We love her to pieces!!"

I would post a picture, but it's not just of the new puppy (child in the pic too).

Anyway - a FUZZY WALRUS??? Cocker and Sharpei???

Wow - now that's a new one!


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Ughhh the things stupid people come up with.

I can only imagine what that combination looks like. Im gonna have to do a search and see if I can come up with any pics that arent of actual walrus'


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am nauseated.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Heres a link to a picture of a fuzzy walrus...Im still baffled..what in the heck are people going to come up with next

http://www.furrybabiesinc.com/compo..._image/product/Fuzzy_Walrus_4c783edf648b2.jpg


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> I am nauseated.


 
You and me both PG. If you want a mixed breed go to a shelter and save a life stop giving into stupid peoples horrible ideas of 'ooo this will look cute mixed together'.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So sad.... when will it end??


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

2DogsN3Cats said:


> Heres a link to a picture of a fuzzy walrus...Im still baffled..what in the heck are people going to come up with next
> 
> http://www.furrybabiesinc.com/compo..._image/product/Fuzzy_Walrus_4c783edf648b2.jpg



Yep....that's what her pup looks like!!

I was disgusted, really, when I saw her post...

I still don't understand how anyone could love anything but a golden


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I am nauseated.


Ditto.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

2DogsN3Cats said:


> You and me both PG. If you want a mixed breed go to a shelter and save a life stop giving into stupid peoples horrible ideas of 'ooo this will look cute mixed together'.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Charliethree said:


> So sad.... when will it end??


It will only end when people stop throwing their money away on these so called designer breeds


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Anything to make a buck and dupe the ignorant people with more money than common sense.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ckp said:


> Yep....that's what her pup looks like!!
> 
> I was disgusted, really, when I saw her post...
> 
> I still don't understand how anyone could love anything but a golden


 
Have her look up "fuzzy walrus" in the "urban dictionary. She may not think it's so cute.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

ckp said:


> So....I was looking at my facebook page and saw a friend post this:
> 
> "Her name is Chloe and she's 9 weeks old. She's called a Fuzzy Walrus (cocker & sharpei). We love her to pieces!!"
> 
> ...


A great combination: the ear problems of a cocker and the skin problems of a shar-pei.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

My co-worker has a dog that is that same mix, but the place that she got him from referred to him as a mini-hippo.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Charliethree said:


> So sad.... when will it end??


Not til people stop paying unscrupulous "breeders" hundreds and hundreds of dollars for these so-called "breeds." So sad.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Enzos_Mom said:


> My co-worker has a dog that is that same mix, but the place that she got him from referred to him as a mini-hippo.


The "hippos" I've seen are Shar-pei/Bassetts (another brilliant mix!). The "mini-hippos" are 1/2 Shar-pei, 1/4 Bassett, 1/4 Beagle.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Cocker spaniels are great dogs; I don't see what the point is breeding them with Sharpeis.


----------

